

ITER fusion project advances - SkyMarshal
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/one-giant-leap-for-mankind-13bn-iter-project-makes-breakthrough-in-quest-for-nuclear-fusion-a-solution-to-climate-change-and-an-age-of-clean-unlimited-energy-8590480.html

======
SkyMarshal
TLDR:

 _"This week the project gained final approval for the design of the most
technically challenging component – the fusion reactor’s “blanket” that will
handle the super-heated nuclear fuel.

The building site in Cadarache has also passed the crucial stage where some
493 seismic bearings – giant concrete and rubber plinths – have been set into
the reactor’s deep foundations to protect against possible earthquakes."_

